# PROBLEMS WITH THE BOARD POST UP HERE! > MESSAGE BOARD PROBLEMS >  Can't add signature

## Windex

Looked throughout the "My Profile" and "Settings" section but can't seem to find an option to add a signature.

----------


## SocioMachiavelli

I don't believe that they are permitted here

----------


## Windex

I've seen lots of people with them. I also can't insert photos into posts. My brain is broken

----------


## hammerheart

> I've seen lots of people with them. I also can't insert photos into posts. My brain is broken


Only vets and up can add signature I believe.

----------


## SocioMachiavelli

Are you referring to titles?

----------


## almostgone

Windex, you can use a hosting service like Postimage and insert the link of the pic, or if you look at the small bar above the box you type your replies in, there is a small image that looks like a photo. You can use it to upload from your computer/mobile device. The filmstrip looking icon is for videos.
When I forget how to use these features, I generally create a "dummy" reply, insert the URL or upload the image, then go advanced preview to see how it looks, and then just cancel it once I am satisfied things look the way I want/I am comfortable with the process.
Hope that helps.

----------


## almostgone

> Only vets and up can add signature I believe.


Hammer, I believe you are correct.




> Are you referring to titles?


He is talking about the statement that appears beneath posts.

----------


## Charlie67

If you use Tapatalk, it'll add the signature for you.

----------


## Windex

Thanks for the help everyone. All I wanted for a signature was "No Source Checks" but I can change my location to say that  :Big Grin:  :Big Grin: .

----------

